# Mysterious bladder problem w/ 7 month old puppy



## Joscelyn (May 5, 2011)

7 month old havanese puppy having problems after spay one month ago.

I need help trying to figure out what is going on with my puppy. She was spayed April 4th 2011 and started having accidents 3 days after spay. I automatically thought she had a uti and took her urine sample to the vet and had her urine checked. Ph bal 8.5 and she had crystals and a few white blood cells. She was put on clavamox for two weeks but still had the same problem after medication. The vet then did a urine culture which came back negative and put her on doxycycline for another 3 weeks just in the event it was a false negative and put her on a special diet to remove cystals (Hills s/d). An xray was taken and no visible stones were found. My puppy seems to be able to hold her urine between 10pm -4:30am but begins to have problems during the day. She was fine before spay so I'm totally confused as to what happened. My vet also prescribed an anti-inflammatory med for her bladder for 10 days. My vet said her bladder may need to mature some or maybe its behavioral. Her last urine sample showed no crystals but she is still having problems. I was just wondering if anyone has had a simular problem or maybe some advice to help me. The next step will be an ulta sound if things don't improve over the next couple of months. My vet has ruled out spay incontinence because she doesn't wake up in her urine and seems to know she has to go.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Your pup is beautiful.

Is it possible that her potty training regressed during her bladder issues? Maybe you need to go back to basics on potty training by crating or using an ex-pen. 

Is she still on the vet prescribed food? If so, I would try to get her off that as soon as possible.


----------



## Joscelyn (May 5, 2011)

dbeech said:


> Your pup is beautiful.
> 
> Is it possible that her potty training regressed during her bladder issues? Maybe you need to go back to basics on potty training by crating or using an ex-pen.
> 
> Is she still on the vet prescribed food? If so, I would try to get her off that as soon as possible.


I actually have an area just for her and her sister. It's a play yard for inside use so I can keep an eye on what she is doing. I have a dog bed in there and a towel. When she has an accident she goes on the towel every time. I'm a stay at home mom so I take her out as much as she needs to go. I try to take her every 2 hours if she can hold it that long. I take her out after she eats and right after she wakes up. She was potty trained before the spay but she seemed to have a bad experience with the procedure because when I picked her up along with her sister she was actually screaming but seemed to be better the next day. She is super sensitive so I don't know what things do to them. As far as the diet is concerned she is on it for two weeks and I agree the food is no good and I will go back to what I was using before (Blue Buffalo). I started my other pup on berry balance by solid gold because its suppose to help with crystals. Her sister doesn't have any issues...thank god.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

If she's using the towel everytime would you be opposed to trying the pee pads and seeing if she would use those? Would that be an ok alternative if she did use pee pads instead of going outside to potty?


----------

